# Azureus && x86_64

## SlashBeast

Witam, przyznam, ze od kiedy przeszedłem na 64 bitowe gentoo, azureusa nie sprawdzałem, teraz ładnie legalnie dałem emerge azureus i...

```
slashbeast@betrayed ~ % azureus 

using /home/slashbeast/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3346 or swt-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file

   at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

   at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

   at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

   at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

   at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

   at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.SWTThread.<init>(SWTThread.java:89)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.SWTThread.createInstance(SWTThread.java:68)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.Initializer.<init>(Initializer.java:106)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:80)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

   ... 6 more

StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running process.

[alert] Alert:3:Failed to access torrent file '--ui=swt'. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).

slashbeast@betrayed ~ % 
```

jakieś pomysły ?

----------

## kurak

Z zaureusem miałem problemy przy compiz-fusion,  więc wsiadłem na ktorrent  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

ło jezus, a naprawde musisz mieć tą kobyłę ??  :Razz: 

Ja polecam wine + utorrent, albo rtorrent

----------

## SlashBeast

problem polega nie na tym, że ja _chce_ to mieć, tylko na tym, że to powinno działać a nie działa.

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> problem polega nie na tym, że ja _chce_ to mieć, tylko na tym, że to powinno działać a nie działa.

 

Interpretujac Twoje slowa to po prosu traktujesz to jak wyzwanie  :Laughing: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie lubie jak coś nie działa, gdy ja uważam, iż to powinno od kopa działać.  :Razz: 

----------

## kurak

Wybacz, zbyt leniwy jestem aby się zajmować takimi rzeczami:)

----------

## qbsiu

Ło.... Piotrek, problemowy chłopak jesteś  :Razz:  Przecież masz rtorrenta oraz µTorrenta  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pozdro zią  :Razz: 

---btw.---

No i n00b'em jestem :/ żal

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *Quote:*   

> Ensure sufficient temporary file space available

 

Nie chodzi tu o /tmp ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nope, żaba tworzy jakiś katalog w /tmp ale zostawia go pustym.

----------

